# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Διαγνωστικα τεστ

## Nefeli28

Για να θεωρηθει μια διαγνωση αξιόπιστη, χρειάζεται να υποβληθει ο υποψηφιος θεραπευομενος, σε διαγνωστικα τεστ;
Έχει κανει κανεις κατι αντιστοιχο;

----------

